# "Horse Power" - A video of equine Art by Roald Bradstock



## roald62 (Nov 19, 2008)

My name is Roald Bradstock. I am an artist, dubbed by the world media "The Olympic Picasso". I have put together a video of 33 pieces of my equine work. I use a variety of materials including colored paper, charcoal, pastel, acrylic and even play-doe:

This is the YouTube link: 






My next 2 projects (videos) are going to be paper collage sequence of a horse galloping and/ or jumping. If anyone has some good film footage I could use I would be most grateful. 

I can be contacted through my YouTube account at "Roald62"
or through my website at: Roald Bradstock - The "Olympic Picasso"

All comments good or bad are appreciated.

Thank you 

Roald Bradstock


----------

